

William Shatner On Star Trek Vs Star Wars - pwg
http://www.tekgoblin.com/2011/09/18/william-shatner-on-star-trek-vs-star-wars/

======
trevelyan
I recently caught Episode III again. Among other nice touches, it has a lovely
scene showing Obi Wan heading into a sinkhole (cave) on a planet surrounded by
moons (water/aggression). On his arrival a character walks over and says
"there is no war here, unless you've brought it with you."

It's probably fair to say that Lucas made the same film six times, but I find
the moral center and symbolic subtlety of his work interesting. I've never
gotten that feeling of thematic consistency and purpose from Star Trek.

